
A visual history of the future of cities (2014) [pdf] - marcopolis
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/360814/14-814-future-cities-visual-history.pdf
======
madaxe_again
I've only skimmed at this point as it's a lengthy PDF, but this looks like
it'll be an enjoyable read - lots and lots of really interesting ideas and
concepts from the last few centuries. To be clear, it's not about the future
of cities, rather, as per the title, the _history_ of the future of cities -
i.e. what can we learn from where we previously thought we might be going?

~~~
jboynyc
Minor correction: Mostly from the twentieth century, not the "last few."

------
dspillett
More info on the project that produced this (and links to other similar
resources) at [https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/future-of-
cities](https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/future-of-cities)

No obvious word (though I only had a quick scan) if nicely printed copies are
likely to be available.

------
padobson
Looks like a fun read. I did a search, and it looks like there was no mention
of the EPCOT project[1]. I would have enjoyed the authors' take on the
subject.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPCOT_(concept)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPCOT_\(concept\))

------
betimsl
Such a nice and inspiring book.

